# MF 210 Brake Issues



## humnbass (Mar 26, 2018)

Guys/Gals,

I just purchased a one owner Massey Ferguson 210 with 621 hours logged. It came with the owner's manual an the operators manual. It's an awesome tractor but I'm having a problem with the brakes. For some reason the breaks are hard to press and the tractor is hard to stop. I have to almost stand up on them in order to make it stop. Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.

Also, I know this tractor is pretty old but I'd still like to find and ROP. I've tried ebay and living in Charlotte, NC I haven't been able to find any place that sells used parts. Any help or guidance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your MF 210 is a Hinomoto E23. The same tractor was sold as a Simplicity 9523 and Allis Chalmers 5020.
Brake parts may be available from a grey market tractor seller in the form of Hinomoto parts, but having repaired an Allis Chalmers 5020 brakes I am going to suggest you use the diagrams available here: https://www.partstree.com/parts/sim...diesel-tractor/brake-left-hand-group-3486i59/ and here: https://www.partstree.com/parts/sim...0-allis-chalmers-5020-compact-diesel-tractor/ as a guide to the assemblies involved.

The brake shoes are dry internally expanding shoes, and can be relined by a brake relining service. What typically happens is the internal rear axle housing oil seals leak and dump oil on the linings then the brakes just slide instead of grabbing the drum and stopping the tractor. If you disassemble the rear brakes and find them wet from oil, the seals inside the rear wheel bearing and axle assembly will need replacement. The seals needed may be obtained from a bearing house, but you will need the old seals so the parts person can read the part number and manufacturer on the seal itself for a cross reference. The MF or AC part numbers are meaningless, they need the old seal. Should the seals be destroyed in the removal process you will need a metric caliper to measure the inside and outside diameter of the rear housing assembly and axle. 

If you are lucky and only the brake shoes are worn out, get them relined by a relining service and have a machine or brake shop turn the drums if they are scored. Just use a fine sand paper and break the glaze on the inside of the drums if they are not scored.

Do not attempt to clean and reuse oiled or greasy linings, as they will just glaze and do little as soon as you attempt to stop.


----------

